# **** Kwame Brown



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He should be suspended for sucking.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey he amuses me...Aren't you guys just laughing your purple and gold asses off?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Why stop there? Let's throw him out of the league. I genuinely hate watching him play. How the hell was he ever a number 1 pick?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i feel sorry for the guy.....
when is his contract up ?
cant the lakers just like waive him or something? his complete suckiness is rubbing off on the Lakers they should get rid of him before he messes up their season


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That's probably the most disgraceful 5 minutes of basketball I've ever seen. Wow. 

And you know Phil Jackson is probably just laughing it up on the inside. Dude is merciless, just take him out of the game FFS.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kobe is just shooting too much. He needs to pass to Kwame more so that he can get into a rhythm.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and the Lakers keep running a pick n roll with Kwame like if he can catch the ball or do anything once he has it, or giving it to him in the post
KObe should just shooot every shot from now on
its better than Kwame touching it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Phil actually keeps him in after the timeout. Haha.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw a couple of nice Kwame Brown shovel passes to the... uh... Suns.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A lot of teams would like to have Kwame to defend and rebound,but they sure as hell wouldn't want him trying to imitate Vlade Divac's passing virtuosity.He just isn't a good fit for the triple post offense as he has terrible hands and no ability as a distributor...Now he has five fouls.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Why stop there? Let's throw him out of the league. I genuinely hate watching him play. How the hell was he ever a number 1 pick?


Ironic. The greatest non center player to ever play in the NBA selects the worst center to ever play in the NBA.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

5 ppg and 5 rbpg in only 20 minutes at 54% shooting, not bad stats. Where's HB to tell us that he is needs to play 35 minutes and get more shots?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

adam said:


> 5 ppg and 5 rbpg in only 20 minutes at 54% shooting, not bad stats. Where's HB to tell us that he is needs to play 35 minutes and get more shots?


3-8 ain't 54%. try again


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He's got 1 more point than his TO's and 1 more rebound than his fouls :lol:

*In 25 minutes... 7 Turnovers, 5 Personal Fouls, 1 Missed Dunk, Many Missed Layups..*

This is your #1 pick.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> 3-8 ain't 54%. try again


Season averages. Try and keep up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tonight, we are the Los Angeles Kwames.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

does nash have a huge gash under his chin


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Luke Walton was just as pathetic during that stretch. How many times in a row does he have to get his shot blocked before he realizes he can't post up Shawn Marion?

Uh oh, are we going to get in trouble for talking about a game in the general forum?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

On the brighter side, Kwame's only 4 steals, 5 assists, or 5 blocks away from the renowned "5 by 5" stat.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

adam said:


> Season averages. Try and keep up.


edit: lets keep it friendly fellas sa1177


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> how about you learn how to.....
> SPEAK ENGLISH!
> you need to specify especially when we're talking about his game tonight.


The first post is about Kwame Brown sucking.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

tonights game vs. the suns is probably the worst game in kwame browns career
Unless someone could find him having 10+ tos


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> how about you learn how to.....
> SPEAK ENGLISH!
> you need to specify especially when we're talking about his game tonight.


RBPG is REBOUNDS PER GAME. That's an average. How could I be posting his stats for the game if I was posting an average.

Same goes for PPG (points per game).

How about you...
ADJUST THE CHIN STRAP ON YOUR HELMET.
I think that it may be on too tight you helmet kid.


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

MLKG said:


> Luke Walton was just as pathetic during that stretch. How many times in a row does he have to get his shot blocked before he realizes he can't post up Shawn Marion?
> 
> Uh oh, are we going to get in trouble for talking about a game in the general forum?


lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This is unbelievably sad, and I know how you feel cause we have Luke Jackson (he's like a 6 yr old version of Luke Walton)..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

how much longer are the Lakers stuck with Kwame brown?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Look at the bright side, maybe this loss will infuriate Kwame so much that he comes back and drops 20-10 till Bynum comes back?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Look at the bright side, maybe this loss will infuriate Kwame so much that he comes back and drops 20-10 till Bynum comes back?


Horrible joke.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Look at the bright side, maybe this loss will infuriate Kwame so much that he comes back and drops 20-10 till Bynum comes back?


Do you mean 20 Turnovers and 10 fouls in the next 2 games? Because that certainly is possible with Kwame Brown.

I say we all chip in and send a cake to his house. Maybe that will fire him up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Horrible joke.


sorry but kwame.. :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Eternal said:


> Do you mean 20 Turnovers and 10 fouls in the next 2 games? Because that certainly is possible with Kwame Brown.


lol.. we'll give you mark blount for kwame if you want ..?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> lol.. we'll give you mark blount for kwame if you want ..?


I would take that deal any day of the week.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> I would take that deal any day of the week.


Really? I think the Heat are sad enough to do that.. Is Kwame expiring?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

something needs to be done about kwame, just keeping him can cause the lakers so many problems in the next couple weeks


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Every made shot by Caron Butler makes you want to beat the living crap out of Kwame.....complete garbage.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Meh, Kwame's not that bad. He did what he's supposed to do. Blame goes to Luke this time.




3rd Quarter Play by Play said:


> 11:40 - Kwame shooting foul (3)
> 11:22 - Kwame turnover (4)
> 10:32 - Kwame FTs , 2-2 Missed
> 10:04 - Kwame Traveling Turnover (5)
> ...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Phil is smart for leaving Kwame out there. He's playing mind games y'know, hoping LA FO would somehow see how hopeless and excruciating it is to play Kwame.


Lets bring anyone here. Id take DJ Mbenga or Webber pls.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

never thought i would say this...

WEBBER WE NEED YOU


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

just an idea for mr brown


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The One said:


> Every made shot by Caron Butler makes you want to beat the living crap out of Kwame.....complete garbage.


It's bad enough we have Kwame on our team but you had to remind everybody that we traded Caron Butler for him. :banghead:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> just an idea for mr brown


Put super glue on it and he's set.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

You guys may hate Kwame, but Kobe thinks otherwise.



> "I thought it was terrible," said Kobe Bryant, who led the Lakers with 30 points and seven rebounds. "If they want to do that, they can stay home. He's going to be our guy here for two months. He's going to do fine, he's going to play well the next game.
> 
> "Kwame's sensitive. You boo him, it's going to affect him. I told him I've got his back.".




Thats pretty classy and nice of Kob.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I was at the game and I booed(mixed with crazed laughing)...I have no problem with that. He deserved it and I have a right to view my opinion. **** Kwame...at least for now


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

In other news, why for ****'s sake is Walton still starting? Bring ****ing Ariza in the next ****ing game god damn it, ****!!!

Sorry, I'm just extremely pissed off...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> You guys may hate Kwame, but Kobe thinks otherwise.
> 
> Thats pretty classy and nice of Kobe.


Yea Kobe's got a point, but at the same time I think its only appropriate that Kwame was boo'ed (its a sports arena, if you don't play well at home you get boo'ed, that simple).

Good work by Kobe though, you're relying on this guy to step up while the team's down, no point telling him how bad he is over and over.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> no point telling him how bad he is over and over.


Ah, but there is where you are wrong...its called therapy(for the fan):azdaja:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

adam said:


> 5 ppg and 5 rbpg in only 20 minutes at 54% shooting, not bad stats. Where's HB to tell us that he is needs to play 35 minutes and get more shots?


Huh?

Still smarting about the Wade comments


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I hate Kwame more than anyone but booing him when he touches the ball is just going to make him, and our team, even worse.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I hate Kwame more than anyone but *booing him when he touches the ball is just going to make him*, and our team, *even worse.*


That's possible..?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Why isn't Jabbar giving Kwame lessons now that Bynum is out of it. Or does Kwame just can't work with legends?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> Why isn't Jabbar giving Kwame lessons now that Bynum is out of it. Or does Kwame just can't work with legends?


*Kareem:* _Aight I'ma pass you the ball, you just catch it and dunk it._
*Kwame:* _Catch..?_

That's probably why.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Kareem:* _Aight I'ma pass you the ball, you just catch it and dunk it._
> *Kwame:* _Catch..?_
> 
> That's probably why.


:lol:

The Grizzlies' play-by-play guy, Pete Pranica, had his best line of the season when we played LA on the 13th...

"2:34 left in the conte...*tweet* AND FOR REASONS KNOWN ONLY TO HIMSELF, KWAME BROWN COMMITS A REACH-IN FOUL 40-FEET FROM THE BASKET!"


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

At this point I don't even want anything instead of Kwame, I would like to see his sorry A** get waived. Im sick and tired of this guy. People really need to stop defending this kid, he sucks, nothing personal.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I was at the game and I booed(mixed with crazed laughing)...I have no problem with that. He deserved it and I have a right to view my opinion. **** Kwame...at least for now


 You guys got spoiled with Bynum. Kwame is a backup that is there for his defense an rebounding. It's not like he's playing selfishly or not giving it his all. 

I think it's incredibly lame that people are so quick to turn on someone for the team that they supposed rooting for.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And you wonder why I have bashed Kwame since before he even donned a Laker uniform. Never once did I think he was going to be good with the Lakers. Not once. Combine great physical tools, horrible basketball skills, and the most fragile mindset in the NBA, and you have a ****ty basketball player. You know how when a player has a horrible stretch and you feel sorry for him? Well I didn't feel sorry for Kwame last night at all after seeing him cower down like a child and start half-assing it around the court after he screwed up a few times. Then he picks up cheap fouls that almost looked like he did it intentionally to exit the game. It was nothing short of disgusting last night.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Attila said:


> You guys got spoiled with Bynum. Kwame is a backup that is there for his defense an rebounding. It's not like he's playing selfishly or not giving it his all.
> 
> I think it's incredibly lame that people are so quick to turn on someone for the team that they supposed rooting for.



Well unfortunately for us, he has been the starter for the past 2 years. Is it so much to ask for a center who can make dunks and layups?

What are you talking about, "so quick to turn." You obviously havent visited the Lakers forum or talked to any Laker fan about Kwame. We have hated this guy for a long time now. And exactly for the reasons outsiders saw on national television last night. 

I think its incredibly lame for someone to judge other people based on something they know nothing about.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jamal maagliore would be a great additin, but too bad tehre's no way he's coming here.

unless the nets buy him out.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

> Lakers' Brown voted player who does least with most talent
> Friday, Jan 18, 2008 6:40 am EST
> 
> Getty Images
> ...


link

I thought last night's effort by Kwame was hilarious personally.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo it's not true. he doesn't have many talents. he's just strong. 

he can't jump high and has no touch... that's not talent imo.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

lol @ the tim thomas mention. people were high on him for about a decade or so. looking at him clearly though, that man is pure fugazi.

as for kwame, his game is pure refuse. one can tell he takes the summers off, as he is probably a worse player now than when he originally came to LA. makes me wonder where chris mihm went off to.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Chris Mihm went to rehab . . . for his ankle that got annihilated.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

god, according to the Los Angeles times the lakers are closer to signing MBenga than Webber 
hows Mbenga can he catch the ball and execute on pick n rolls or is he at all kwamesque on the offensive end?]


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> You guys may hate Kwame, but Kobe thinks otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Kobe finally cares about someone other than himself and it's Kwame of all people. :lol:


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, Kobe finally cares about someone other than himself and it's Kwame of all people. :lol:


:biggrin:

So much truth in that quote.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Well unfortunately for us, he has been the starter for the past 2 years. Is it so much to ask for a center who can make dunks and layups?
> 
> What are you talking about, "so quick to turn." You obviously havent visited the Lakers forum or talked to any Laker fan about Kwame. We have hated this guy for a long time now. And exactly for the reasons outsiders saw on national television last night.
> 
> I think its incredibly lame for someone to judge other people based on something they know nothing about.



It's one thing to not like a player. It's another thing for the home crowd to boo him. 

Yeah, he might not be that good of a player but it's not helping the team any.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man bad choice by kobe

he should of rough up kwame like he did with andrew

"kwame brown? ship his *** out. we're talking about the best record in the west here. ship his *** out!"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Attila said:


> It's one thing to not like a player. It's another thing for the home crowd to boo him.
> 
> Yeah, he might not be that good of a player but it's not helping the team any.


You're right. Boston fans chanting MVP for Kobe helped though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> man bad choice by kobe
> 
> he should of rough up kwame like he did with andrew
> 
> "kwame brown? ship his *** out. we're talking about the best record in the west here. ship his *** out!"


:lol:

Sigged!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

dannyM said:


> man bad choice by kobe
> 
> he should of rough up kwame like he did with andrew
> 
> "kwame brown? ship his *** out. we're talking about the best record in the west here. ship his *** out!"


Lol. I think Kobe's trying to be as diplomatic as much as he could. He doesnt want to witness the repercussion of dissing Kwame. Remember the Gilbert and Kwame incident a few years back? Hahaha.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He is so bad. Yesterday when the game was on TNT, I was watching. He blew up so many layup it's so disgusting. This person doesn't deserve to be a basketball player, I am sure if you put him on a college team, his teammates and school mates would hate him too. Yeah, Why isn't Jabbar giving Kwame Brown any lessons? Does Jabbar think this kid is hopeless?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> He is so bad. Yesterday when the game was on TNT, I was watching. He blew up so many layup it's so disgusting. This person doesn't deserve to be a basketball player, I am sure if you put him on a college team, his teammates and school mates would hate him too. Yeah, Why isn't Jabbar giving Kwame Brown any lessons? Does Jabbar think this kid is hopeless?


Kwame wanted to be a face the basket post player, so he did not seek Kareem's help. He clearly does not care enough to go that extra mile.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Attila said:


> It's one thing to not like a player. It's another thing for the home crowd to boo him.
> 
> Yeah, he might not be that good of a player but it's not helping the team any.


Well, maybe if we boo him enough, he will spend some of his time off practicing. He couldnt play any worse than he was currently playing, so I dont see how it could hurt.

I dont particularly like booing a player on my own team, but this guy is ****ing ridiculous, and he can cry himself to sleep at night on piles of cash that my team is paying him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I hate Kwame more than anyone but booing him when he touches the ball is just going to make him, and our team, even worse.





NewAgeBaller said:


> That's possible..?


Well considering after it happened he turned the ball over, missed a lay-up (after suprisingly blowing past Amare) and then turned it over again I would say yeah.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Look at the bright side, maybe this loss will infuriate Kwame so much that he comes back and drops 20-10 till Bynum comes back?


That would truly be were amazing happens!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think Kwame leads the league in missed dunks.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the bad thing about the booing of Kwame that i dont think it will HELP him play any better....i think he will just play worse (if thats possible) until the crowd starts to get behind HIm


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I had to turn off the game last night in the 3rd quarter. Company came over and they were completely oblivious that I was distracted by the game. As they talked I kept hearing groans...and eventually loud boos...from the folks in the stands. 

At any rate, I kinda blame the other players for trying to force an issue with Kwame. Stop trying to make him a scorer. Let him get boards and put that body on people. Thats it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That was ****ed up last night.

Yes, Kwame Brown is overpaid. Yes, Kwame Brown sucks. 

But he's a Laker that gave his best effort and no Laker giving full effort should be booed by a Laker fan.

That's it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

LamarButler said:


> But he's a Laker that gave his best effort


Really? Are you sure about that?
http://www.fannation.com/blogs/post/115456


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Rawse said:


> :lol:
> 
> The Grizzlies' play-by-play guy, Pete Pranica, had his best line of the season when we played LA on the 13th...
> *
> "2:34 left in the conte...*tweet* AND FOR REASONS KNOWN ONLY TO HIMSELF, KWAME BROWN COMMITS A REACH-IN FOUL 40-FEET FROM THE BASKET!"*


:laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> That was ****ed up last night.
> 
> Yes, Kwame Brown is overpaid. Yes, Kwame Brown sucks.
> 
> ...


Maybe he should give some effort in the off season to develop any sort of offensive game.

There was a time he looked like he was working on it, but then he looked like he got comfortable instead. He's a payday player. 

I don't feel sorry for someone who makes more money than me and my immediately family ever will in our entire existence, just to go out there and stink up the court all the time. 

Our 20 year old center has proven to have more desire to grow and learn in one season than Kwame has since being drafted at #1. 

So he can keep trying in spurts, and I'll keep booing him until his travesty of a contract falls off the books and he becomes some other teams problem.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Maybe he should give some effort in the off season to develop any sort of offensive game.
> 
> There was a time he looked like he was working on it, but then he looked like he got comfortable instead. He's a payday player.
> 
> ...


I don't feel sorry for him either, but he's on our team and he's going to get 25 minutes a night.

Why make his job harder and as a result cause the Lakers to struggle? Are we that hell bent on making a statement that we will take a loss for it?

Unless you meant you will continue to hypothetically boo him, and not actually do it at games.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The booing obviously doesn't motivate Kwame to play better. It seems to make him play worse. So why do it?

You don't have to like Kwame, but if booing is causing him to play worse it is going to impact the whole team.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh, this is horsecrap.

In an important game against a rival team, you make a series of unforced mistakes at a crucial juncture. 

Yeah you're gonna get booed. Believe it. Trust. You don't get booed for making one mistake. But in a short period of time, you turn the ball over, foul the opponent and miss your own free throws? 

Its not the fans fault that you suck. Its not the fans fault that you're rattled and thin-skinned. No one is responsible for _your_ mental health.

The solution is simply *not to suck*. You can just play "ok" and the fans will accept it. Do well, and the same fans will chant your name and cheer you on.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> Oh, this is horsecrap.
> 
> In an important game against a rival team, you make a series of unforced mistakes at a crucial juncture.
> 
> ...


Of course Kwame is to blame for his own pathetic play. 

But the booing does not have any positive impact for the team. Did it inspire him to play better? No. So why do it? Are you interested in the team playing well or showing your displeasure with Kwame?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

what is kwame, a 6 year old kid? booing is gonna make him cry? how can you not boo him after he makes mistakes that cost your team chances. fans are rooting for the lakers, in general to win, having one guy come in and stick out like a sore thumb with retarded but hilarious mistakes deserves to be booed.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Of course Kwame is to blame for his own pathetic play.
> 
> But the booing does not have any positive impact for the team. Did it inspire him to play better? No. So why do it? *Are you interested in the team playing well or showing your displeasure with Kwame?*


Both..not either/or.

First of all, Kwame is a grown *** man. This isn't Tee-ball for preschoolers. You don't boo children because it does wound them. But as a grown up adult, take your lumps, man up and do better. 

I've always rooted for Kwame. I think he's been unfairly vilified and made the butt of jokes, as though he was the first high-picked talent to underachieve. I want to see him do well, at least to be a decent player, to see his countless critics STFU. Anyone might be a little fragile after years of being the poster boy for failure. 

Nonetheless, you can't blame people for expressing their dissatisfaction. Even been up in the bleachers? You can bet they were saying more than just boo up there. He'd better be glad he couldn't hear what they were calling him up in the cheap seats.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

If i was there i would boo too.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

didnt Kobe say "if your going to do that stay home"
or something like that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe Kwame just shouldn't have changed the hair style. I think that's a big part of his poor play this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> didnt Kobe say "if your going to do that stay home"
> or something like that


Correct.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, maybe his hair was actually external brain matter extending from his cerebrum. Now that it's been severed he is even more uncoordinated with an even lower basketball IQ. 

Unfortunately, the bad news is that nervous tissue is a permanent tissue. Once damaged, can never repair itself.

No chance at beating that 6/6 now. Long live Kwames hair. :boohoo2:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It not like we're hating on Kwame for no reason. I personally would be ecstatic to see him succeed. i want him to prove doubters wrong but i just cant accept poor play the likes of which i saw the other night. I understand that hes still getting his form back but cmon. Missing wide open dunks! thats just unacceptable. were not looking for 20 and 10 from Kwame. Ill be happy with 12 and 8 and solid defense. If he can give me that while Bynum is gone ill shut up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> didnt Kobe say "if your going to do that stay home"
> or something like that


I'd boo Kwame just for that comment, like I'd have boo'ed Kobe if I was there for the first game of the season with the trade demands.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> Both..not either/or.


Booing doesn't help Kwame therefore it does not help the Lakers. I think that much is clear. I don't think booing has a _huge_ negative impact but I think it can hurt the team and obviously makes Kwame play even worse.



> First of all, Kwame is a grown *** man. This isn't Tee-ball for preschoolers. You don't boo children because it does wound them. But as a grown up , take your lumps, man up and do better.


You can say that all you want, but obviously Kwame is not going to play better when you boo. 

Coaches always say that you have to talk to certain players differently. Not everyone responds well to screaming and yelling. Whether that makes him a baby doesn't matter, but what is important is that the coach find a way to motivate the player to play well. It would be foolish for a coach to scream at a guy who goes into a shell when criticized, and in that same way it doesn't make sense to boo Kwame when it isn't going to make him play better.



> Nonetheless, you can't blame people for expressing their dissatisfaction. Even been up in the bleachers? You can bet they were saying more than just boo up there. He'd better be glad he couldn't hear what they were calling him up in the cheap seats.


I'm not blaming fans for anything. Kwame is the reason Kwame sucks. But I want to hear one way in which booing helps the Lakers, not just shows a dislike for Kwame.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You can say it's Kwame's fault he sucks, but I don't know how much of that I believe.

I don't know what anyone ever saw in him, which is why I was the most vehement against the trade.

Is he too sensitive? Yes. But it is what it is and booing him makes the Lakers worse. He wasn't intenionally missing lay-ups. Kobe intentionally posioned the team with his demands.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You can say it's Kwame's fault he sucks, but I don't know how much of that I believe.


Well, you can believe what you want, but the fact is that Kwame Brown sucks. His whole career he has been nothing but crap.



> I don't know what anyone ever saw in him, which is why I was the most vehement against the trade.


Potential, it seems. some times, banking on it will work (Bynum); sometimes, it won't (Kwame). 



> Is he too sensitive? Yes. But it is what it is and booing him makes the Lakers worse. He wasn't intenionally missing lay-ups.


I don't know what he is "intentionally" doing. What i know is that it's his fault that he is failing this organization. The same one that has been paying him millions of dollars.
If he doesn't pull his **** together, he is derverving to be booed out of the franchise.

Noone is expecting Kwame Brown to be a 20-10 player (like others have mentioned). But one can't ignore that he is pure crap. Having the fans boo at you would hurt you. Sure. But it SHOULD also send the message that you aren't earning your paycheck. And that if you got any pride, you will work your *** to stop the boos. I don't think it will work with Kwame, because, like it or not, he is a dum***. And no, it ain't his fault he is a dum***.



> Kobe intentionally posioned the team with his demands.


Yes. And the "poisoned" team went on to #2 in the Western Conference (untill Bynum got hurt). I say hang Kobe!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Paulo said:


> *Having the fans boo at you would hurt you. Sure. But it SHOULD also send the message that you aren't earning your paycheck. And that if you got any pride, you will work your *** to stop the boos*.


EXACTLY.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JlPGcJf9Ims&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JlPGcJf9Ims&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

afobisme said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JlPGcJf9Ims&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JlPGcJf9Ims&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Man,even in games Kwame cant catch the damn ball.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

That is so wrong.....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, you can believe what you want, but the fact is that Kwame Brown sucks. His whole career he has been nothing but crap.


Exactly. Is it your fault you suck at basketball? No you just don't have talent.



> Potential, it seems. some times, banking on it will work (Bynum); sometimes, it won't (Kwame).


Bottom line is he always sucked so I don't know why people are appalled and blaming him for playing as bad as he always had.



> I don't know what he is "intentionally" doing. What i know is that it's his fault that he is failing this organization. The same one that has been paying him millions of dollars.
> If he doesn't pull his **** together, he is derverving to be booed out of the franchise.


He deserves to be booed, but the Lakers don't deserve to have a sucky player play even worse because the fans are giving him what he deserves.


> Noone is expecting Kwame Brown to be a 20-10 player (like others have mentioned). But one can't ignore that he is pure crap. Having the fans boo at you would hurt you. Sure. But it SHOULD also send the message that you aren't earning your paycheck. And that if you got any pride, you will work your *** to stop the boos. I don't think it will work with Kwame, because, like it or not, he is a dum***. And no, it ain't his fault he is a dum***.


Booing isn't going to turn Kwame around. He just sucks and nothing will change that. Including working his *** off.



> Yes. And the "poisoned" team went on to #2 in the Western Conference (untill Bynum got hurt). I say hang Kobe!


You hate Kobe remember?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If it's any consolation, there are 28 other arenas that cheer Kwame every time he touches the ball....


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I could understand why fans reacted harshly. Kwame's been a disappointment. Even when he's playing well, its still mediocre by people's standards because he lacks the drive to be consistent and with the combination of his athleticism, speed and size, he can easily put double doubles if he wants to.



But I dont believe people should jump the gun on Kwame. He just came back from a shoulder and ankle injury, so he's clearly not as quick and lost some of his lift in his legs. Again I dont blame the fans for booing but I dont advocate it either. There are some players who responds very well to critcism. Kobe and Bynum for one are very good at this, but Kwame's very fragile, he'll give you an opposite reaction. Its no coincidence when MJ left the Wizards, Kwame slowly flourished and made career numbers in DC. I followed the Wizards closely back then because I lived in Washington for a few years, and its amazing how sensitive and frail his state of mind is.



Jazzy lives in DC so he may know what Im talking about. Washington Post made a special article for Kwame. Its sad how he succumb under tremendous pressure from Collins and MJ (who were both pushing for a playoff spot at the time). Kwame's was like Bynum then, except he was handled very differently by the Wizards. Imagine having the best player of the game calling absolute insulting names and pushing you to contribute immediately at the age of 18 or 19.



Anyway, that was just a story I like to share. Not to imply that we should tolerate Kwame's failure. But he is what he is. He's a bust, he sucked at his profession and we made a huge mistake by believing that he'll somehow _get it right _in Los Angeles. I wont be surprised if he fails to impress us again during the next few games. Kwame's not ready yet anyway, but it would be nice if we can just all stick together and acknowledge the fact that he's "it". He's that man in the middle (unless Mbenga signs). So Staples Center fans better get used to this and support him instead of breaking him further.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Exactly. Is it your fault you suck at basketball? No you just don't have talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, considering what was put in another thread, maybe it worked (i mean, the booing).
Dude apologized for stinking up the place (a good sign, when you are able to recognize what you did wrong).
And Dude went back to training hard (for it seems).



> You hate Kobe remember?


No, bro. YOU hate Kobe; i hate Kobe's personality, not his basketball skills. Different thing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, considering what was put in another thread, maybe it worked (i mean, the booing).
> Dude apologized for stinking up the place (a good sign, when you are able to recognize what you did wrong).
> And Dude went back to training hard (for it seems).


So you really think Kwame is going to turn it around? He sucks. Give up hope.



> No, bro. YOU hate Kobe; i hate Kobe's personality, not his basketball skills. Different thing.


You are really good at making my points for me.

When I said Kobe poisoned the team, do you think I was talking about his skills?

Oh and I think he is the best player in the NBA.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you really think Kwame is going to turn it around? He sucks. Give up hope.


No, i don't think Kwame will "turn it around". What i said is that aparently he received the message. I have no hope left for "hands of stone" Kwame Brown.



> You are really good at making my points for me.
> 
> When I said Kobe poisoned the team, do you think I was talking about his skills?


Well, in reality, bro, i thought you were again being swept by your discontent about the Shaq issue. The same discontent that makes you see things differently form us other guys. The same sicontent that made you claim that this team was "poisoned" when it's a blatant fact that they (till Bynum's injury) were overachieving greatly.
Something that a "poisoned" team shouldn't do.



> Oh and I think he is the best player in the NBA.


I believe you with all my heart!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> No, i don't think Kwame will "turn it around". What i said is that aparently he received the message. I have no hope left for "hands of stone" Kwame Brown.


Yeah and the same article said that the booing made him go into a shell and play worse in the suns game.

Which is EXACTLY what I said!



> Well, in reality, bro, i thought you were again being swept by your discontent about the Shaq issue. The same discontent that makes you see things differently form us other guys. The same sicontent that made you claim that this team was "poisoned" when it's a blatant fact that they (till Bynum's injury) were overachieving greatly.
> Something that a "poisoned" team shouldn't do.


I don't think even the biggest Kobe homer will claim that his demands didn't hurt the team. The team obviously overcame that.

If the Lakers go 29-1 without Bynum does it mean that losing Bynum didn't hurt the team?



> I believe you with all my heart!


You should, I never claimed otherwise. But I don't trust you to remember most of what I say outside of the fact that I like Shaq.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah and the same article said that the booing made him go into a shell and play worse in the suns game.
> 
> Which is EXACTLY what I said!


Who gives a damn if a professional basketball player doesn't have the cojones to endure some booing? Is this the american way of thinking? (oh no, please don't boo him... he'll go into a shell!!!) Give me a break!



> I don't think even the biggest Kobe homer will claim that his demands didn't hurt the team. The team obviously overcame that.


"Hurt the team" is something you see in game, or in the w/l column... I guess it hasn't.
Yeah, the guy was a douche bag. But when season started all seemed forgotten. So...



> If the Lakers go 29-1 without Bynum does it mean that losing Bynum didn't hurt the team?


Yes. Yes, it does.



> You should, I never claimed otherwise. But I don't trust you to remember most of what I say outside of the fact that I like Shaq.


jamel, jamel... Since i regard you as a good poster (Kobe-matters notwithstanding), i go to all the trouble of reading your posts... I know how you think and feel about it...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Who gives a damn if a professional basketball player doesn't have the cojones to endure some booing? Is this the american way of thinking? (oh no, please don't boo him... he'll go into a shell!!!) Give me a break!


Considering I want the Lakers to win, I give a damn! I don't think we should not boo Kwame because of his feelings, but because it causes us to lose the game.



> "Hurt the team" is something you see in game, or in the w/l column... I guess it hasn't.
> Yeah, the guy was a douche bag. But when season started all seemed forgotten. So...


Again a team can be hurt by something and overcome it and win. Oh yeah the team started 9-8.


> jamel, jamel... Since i regard you as a good poster (Kobe-matters notwithstanding), i go to all the trouble of reading your posts... I know how you think and feel about it...


So you and I are no different when it comes to Kobe?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you and I are no different when it comes to Kobe?


Not really. You still live the dream that Kobe kicked Shaq out of the franchise. Once (i'm being euphemistic(sp?) here) upon a time, that thought will cloud your mind and bring all the bitterness you keep inside. I, on the contrary, am glad that fat-*** is gone. And that this is Kobe's team (for better or worse).

Other than that, i don't think we really have much differences in our opinions regarding Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Not really. You still live the dream that Kobe kicked Shaq out of the franchise. Once (i'm being euphemistic(sp?) here) upon a time, that thought will cloud your mind and bring all the bitterness you keep inside. I, on the contrary, am glad that fat-*** is gone. And that this is Kobe's team (for better or worse).
> 
> Other than that, i don't think we really have much differences in our opinions regarding Kobe Bryant.


Wow, and here I believed you when you said you remembered my stance.

I don't think Kobe kicked Shaq off. I think BUSS did it, and appeasing Kobe was one of the reasons. I blame Kobe for standing to the side and letting it happen.

Please stop misrepresenting my opinion, its annoying and I'm sick of having to repeat myself.

Also please drop the damn Shaq thing already and move on.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wow, and here I believed you when you said you remembered my stance.
> 
> I don't think Kobe kicked Shaq off. I think BUSS did it, and appeasing Kobe was one of the reasons. I blame Kobe for standing to the side and letting it happen.


I'm too lazy to go search all your posts about the subject. I'll take your word that you *indirectly *blame Kobe.



> Please stop misrepresenting my opinion, its annoying and I'm sick of having to repeat myself.
> 
> Also please *drop the damn Shaq thing *already and move on.


You first.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

95% of the time someone else brings up the Shaq leaving blame game thing before I do, including you in this thread... and the one before...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> 95% of the time someone else brings up the Shaq leaving blame game thing before I do, including you in this thread... and the one before...


All right, all right, JI... I'll stop.
Shaq who? :yay:


----------

